# poll



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

i would like to poll senior members about router lifts as a matter of interest.

i see mostly from new members discussions about router lifts.

how many of our older more experienced members use router lifts??

no disrespect meant, just curious.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi levon,

Don't know if I'm an "older" or even "more experienced" member :haha: but I had a lift on my M12V that I sold to BJ a while back and really enjoyed it. I do not have a lift on my DW618, but really find that I do not need one using the fixed base in the table. Now how is that for a fickled answer? :fie:

Seriously, I think the lifts are great on the larger more heavy routers, and only an expensive luxury on the smaller less heavy ones. With so many routers coming with the lift built in now, I think it is a nice convenience no matter what the size. You can really zero in on the accruacy with one much easier than without.

That's my story and I'm sticking to it :yes4:


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

Bob said:


> Hi levon,
> 
> Don't know if I'm an "older" or even "more experienced" member :haha: but I had a lift on my M12V that I sold to BJ a while back and really enjoyed it. I do not have a lift on my DW618, but really find that I do not need one using the fixed base in the table. Now how is that for a fickled answer? :fie:
> 
> ...


hi Bob,

i consider you an expert! thanks for speaking up. i have been curious about this for awhile. btw, you got anything else for sale?? you gotta give me a small chance next time!:laugh:


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi levon,

I can't say that I'm for OR against lifts. I'm so used to the OP setup that I don't see the need for one. Pop out, drop in and go. Of course, I've never used a lift either. :sarcastic:

They do have their uses though.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

thanks for the input Ken.

im a fisherman and buying lures reminds me of some router accessories. lots of lures are made to catch the fisherman, not the fish


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm neither old, or an expert, but my routers are easy enough to adjust the way they are. I have nothing against lifts (they may be a nice luxury for some), but I'd rather use that much money for other tools.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Rusty,

you always seem to give an honest opinion, i like that!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi levon

Like Bob said I got one from him, and you know me I did rework it into a power lift for peanuts ,works great now one button and now it go's up or down..

http://www.routerforums.com/99948-post23.html

http://www.routerforums.com/100137-post33.html

=====


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi levon
> 
> Like Bob said I got one from him, and you know me I did rework it into a power lift,works great now one button and it go's up or down..
> 
> =====



hi BobJ,

if you had said you used it like it was and didnt rework it i would have thought you were an imposter, lol.

Now i know its you talking!:jester:


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

IMHO they are not worth the money. I have never seen the need for a lift. In fact, I hardly ever use the thru the table lift that is a part of my Triton.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

I do not know in to what classification I fall, but I have been a member of the forum since 2006. 

I use a manual lift. 

I think the power lifts are over expensive overkill, but the manual lift allows me to use the limited time I have more efficiently. 
I have no permanent workshop so when the sun is low enough, I move everything I need onto the front door landing, set up, do the woodworking, then when the mosquitos get too numerous I take everything apart, move it back inside. Also my shoulders are wearing out due to overuse.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I have a lift built in with my router and I have used it to make adjustments and change bits, but I sure wouldn't spend the money on one just to have it!! 

BTW Lavon I live closer to Bob and drop in just to see what he is selling so you don't have a chance before me!!!!!! :haha: :haha: :haha:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I suppose this pedal operated one I made a while back based on a design by former member Niki from Poland fits your description of a router lifter Levon. I use it mainly for fast, accurate dowelling but it's excellent for hoisting my Triton for fast above the table cutter changes.
If you were to ask ME if one is necessary my answer would be NO, but some woodworkers find that for THEIR particular type of woodworking, a lifter is a must. Levon, you'll know when YOU need one, you'll one day start to make things and think to yourself, "gee, if I only had a lifter, this job would be so much easier!" Until that day, your money can be better spent.


----------



## Trimax (Apr 9, 2009)

i never used one b4 me recently buying one and did all my adjustments underneath and will say the lift is a nice time saver for me i can make a pretty accurate heigth adjustment in a few seconds or a bit change in just a little longer then that. and now that ive used one really dont wont to go back!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I do not use a lift, and can see no reason I would ever use one. My money does more good buying bits!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Guys

Just my 2 cents 

It's like putting a trailer hitch on your truck,it's one of the items you will not use all the time but it's sure is nice when you have one..to get the job done..you don't need to buy one that cost as much as the truck just a device to get the job done.. 

=======


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

I went without a lift for 11 yrs. Since having the lift my set up and take downs are half the time. I used brass bars to set many height adjustments, however most adjustments for anything other than straight bits don't allow for that simplicity. Now with the lift and a notepad for info bit adjustments (especially) for duplications are fast and accurate to .100".

I've gone a smidge further, my impetus deriving from the motorized lift Mr. Nixon and Bobj3 use. I'm using my cordless drill driver to fast raise and lower the bit from above the table for switch outs only making it even faster. I already had a 1/4: drive head for the drill and bought a couple sockets from Sears.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ron

I did the same as you for a bit but the stock was always blocking the hole for the lift device,so it put in under the top,that took care of that error ..

====


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

You lost me Bobj3, When I switch out bits I don't have routing stock on the tabletop.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ron

Loose Tenon Joinery
Eagle Lake - Projects

=========


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

> Hi Ron
> 
> I did the same as you for a bit but the stock was always blocking the hole for the lift device,


This is the you lost me part Bobj3 not the power lift. We discussed the Nixon version a few months ago and you sent me the plans for it.

Again, why was the routing stock in the way of the table top crank?


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Ronald

what if your using a circle cutting jig to cut a circle on the router table and need to raise the height several times and dont want to take the circle and jig off the table? i hope you understand what im trying to say?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Levon, plunge routing with a circle cutting jig like I and many others use is far safer, you can SEE what is happening, and in the unlikely event of something going wrong, simply release pressure from the router and up shoots the cutter into the safety of the housing.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

i use the plunge way too, but have seen some do circles on the table. what i was trying to show is that if you have some type jig mounted to the table and moving it will make it difficult to reposition exactly, then you have a problem with the hole for above table adjustments.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi levon

Right on 

Many have not used a circle jig on the router table,it's a safe way to get the job and a fast way on top of that..  it's hard to break the old ways of doing things,right Harry LOL LOL..

I know you have a power lift Harry ,give it a try on your router table you will be amazed how nice it is..you don't need to control the 15lb.tank router you have..


http://www.routerforums.com/100137-post33.html
======



levon said:


> i use the plunge way too, but have seen some do circles on the table. what i was trying to show is that if you have some type jig mounted to the table and moving it will make it difficult to reposition exactly, then you have a problem with the hole for above table adjustments.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

i see you see what im saying BobJ. and there are probably numerous ways to make projects where you need to do projects and need to make multiple passes and the above table adjustment is covered by the stock or jig.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

My circle cutting jig doesn't get in the way of the crank hole. I can cut a 36" circle before the stock gets in the way. Although I never cut one over 2 feet.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Ron

That's a neat trick,can you pls.take a snapshot of 24" board and cut a circle ,say a 18" one, that's in diam. but not in one pass with a drop and slot/cut, I may need to rework the one I have..


Thanks

=====



Ghidrah said:


> My circle cutting jig doesn't get in the way of the crank hole. I can cut a 36" circle before the stock gets in the way. Although I never cut one over 2 feet.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bj, I have never doubted that circles can be cut using the method you have shown, but please do me a favour and rout a 4" hole in a 1" piece of MDF using both methods and tell me honestly (I know you you are always honest) which was the easiest, safest of the two. In the past it's been difficult to get you to try "new" methods, but when you finally have done, you have been pleasantly surprised on more than one occasion. The only plus factor that I can see in your method is that the groove will remain clear of debris.


----------

